# size of tadpole cup



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

My azures have started breeding, I have one tad pole and 5 more eggs developing. I have read where people add 1-3inch's of water but no mention on how big the cup is. My one current tadpole is in a Playdoo cup(washed out of course, I have lots of these around with my 2yr old). Also what do I feed the tad's? i bought some tadpole bits and added one to the cup but it doesnt look like its eating it. Its been in the cup for about a week now.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I use 16 oz deli cups. Initially I give the tads 1/2" to 1" of water and increase that as the tads grow. When you first put them in the water they aren't great swimmers so you don't want the water to be too deep for them. Tads can eat a variety of foods. I feed mine once to twice a week, it just depends on if I have time for once or twice a week. I feed them the HBH tadpold bites, crushed New Life Spectrum pellets, Crushed Kelp Flakes by Omega One, and frozen bloodworms, glassworms to bigger tads as well as a bit of spirulina and chorella algae. Seems to work for me.


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

Rusty hit it spot on. I do the same thing for my tads. Go to the grocery store deli, and get some 16oz deli cups from them. They should sell them to you for like $0.10 each or something, so youll spend less than a dollar on all you need. They will be the cups that you get food in when you order it from their food line (like the potato salad, coleslaw, macaroni salad, all the "homemade" food they sell during the day). And good luck, there isn't any kind of rule here for tad cup size. Everyones methods are different so use what you can find that seems like an appropriate equivalent. 

I have used red plastic solo cups before in a pinch, and I kind of liked them in the beginning stages of the tads life because they are much smaller. Like Rusty said in the beginning they dont swim well, sometimes I swear they are dead lol, so the smaller size of the solo make me feel like they find food easier. From experience though, be careful because solo cups are tapered and top heavy, they tip over real easy. If you use them (I would recommend trying them deli cup route first) find a place to wedge them in between 2 stationary objects so they dont tip. I sometimes put them along the wall on my racks, behind my vivariums. That way the vivarium keeps it flush to the wall and I dont have to worry about spillage. 

Good luck and let us know what you come up with.
Will


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

They may not swim well, but there's no concern about the cup being too deep, since they can breathe underwater.............


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I use the method described here:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Poison Dart Frog Care


----------

